# My biggest AJ so far



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Not trying to brag but I was pretty stoked to get this one. Got it shooting the Orange Beach Spearfishing Tourney...53lbs got my 3rd


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a fine one for sure.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice jack, did he take you for a ride?


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I WANT ONE!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

thats a fine aj....it has about....40 lbs on my biggest...


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *FenderBender (9/26/2009)*Nice jack, did he take you for a ride?




Just because your little AJ kicked your butt doesn't mean his did. :moon



Nice fish. Wish I was out shooting


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

HOLY COW!!! That is a trophy for sure. Good shootin. Please tell us the story about it.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yall probly think I'm full of it but I actually stoned'm, he's only like the second fish I've ever flat out put to sleep. We were sitting at about 115 foot and they were rolling in like crazy and this cat was so close when I shot'm my shaft barely left my gun....biiiigggg relief to see'm go nappy pie. Put'm on my stringer and helped my buddy who shot a 63lber, he went for a ride for sure, he was riding that thing like sea biscuit...helped him settle it down then scrambled his brains....awesome trip.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Way to go. Congratulations.


----------



## Mattc (Apr 22, 2009)

awesome fish John Boy


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice donkey. My goal is for a hundred pounder then im leaving those bigguns alone. of coarse its got to be A little bigger than Josh's.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brandy (9/27/2009)*Nice donkey. My goal is for a hundred pounder then im leaving those bigguns alone. of coarse its got to be A little bigger than Josh's.


ha ha I said I was through with the giant Donkeys but I wouldn't say no if another one charged.. just can't help myself


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

we all say were thru with certain things but then fall right back into it when the opportunity presents itself

like me drinking beer :letsdrink


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah, I love drinking some beers. and shooting fish, I'm much better at drinking beers though.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great fish. And your buddy got a 63 lber? dang.



Super job


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *flyingfishr (9/27/2009)*yeah, I love drinking some beers. and shooting fish, I'm much better at drinking beers though.


hey i can multi task, just not with a spear, but definately a pole


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Those big one when stoned or even running if you see ya getting pulled down do ya worry abt decompression?? What do ya do, teather ya gun to ya on a rope? Bag him up what do ya do? Just curious Ive never pulled a band back so Im curious. Are they fairly neutral?

Steve


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I've never really worried too much about it. Always dive with a buddy to help wrestle'm down and scramble them brains with a knife or kill spike. And never teather your gun to ya cuz they will pull you up down sideways and wrap and all kinds of crazy stuff. I use a release on my gun so that if I do get a bad shot I can just release my shaft and not worry about it....a riding rig is also a good thing to think about. This pic is what I use


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Definately a nice AJ. I've only shot and landed one that was about 38 lbs. That's my biggest so far. Definately a good thing that you stoned him. It's a great feeling when that happens. Especially on a large AJ.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

WAY TO GO J

wish i would have paid attention that the tourney was coming up. been busy with work, but i guess i can't bitch cause i dove 33 days during snapper season. glad you got on the board. we have gotten almost 50 artificial reefs out and they are in some prime locations near places we've killed some winners in the past. looking forward to the spring/summer '10 tourneys so that i can get some TRIGGER REDEPTIONS FOR MY 2MINUTE LATE "DQ" :moon 

glad you guys made it back safe.

:clap

hit me up on the pm when you got a last minute trip and i'll tag along if you got the room. its a shame we haven't gotten to shoot together.

:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job man!!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

> *seanmclemore (9/28/2009)*WAY TO GO J
> 
> wish i would have paid attention that the tourney was coming up. been busy with work, but i guess i can't bitch cause i dove 33 days during snapper season. glad you got on the board. we have gotten almost 50 artificial reefs out and they are in some prime locations near places we've killed some winners in the past. looking forward to the spring/summer '10 tourneys so that i can get some TRIGGER REDEPTIONS FOR MY 2MINUTE LATE "DQ" :moon
> 
> ...


Shore enough dude...maybe you can hook it up with some numeros............


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Hell I'd want to brag about that hoss! Sweet AJ man! I bet that was a fun ride...


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

way to go big john!!! i sure miss goin out with you guys, maybe next summer... you're doin well bro


----------



## jbondu1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good jod man!I sure miss being down there, I have been getting some gear up maybe by next summer I can get wet again, It has been about 6 years, May have to go and see Fritz and take a refresher course,was doing some rescue divingfor the fire dept but thats nothing like being in the open water, anyway that was awesome catch.:usaflag


----------

